# Cheap Argentina Timeshare weeks



## donnaval (Aug 29, 2005)

I've seen a number of very inexpensive Argentina timeshare weeks that could be used with RCI's "points for deposit" program--I do have an RCI points account and wouldn't mind adding an inexpensive week that way.  Does anyone have any experience with these?  I can't seem to locate much info here on TUG about Argentina resorts or owners.


----------



## ttt (Aug 29, 2005)

They work just fine with the Points for Deposit program...


----------

